# Did Thyrogen make you a bit hyper?



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

I know a few of you here have had the Thyrogen shots. I had my second one today for my scan on Friday (last year, I just did the old-fashioned approach without Thyrogen).

OMG...I feel like I could crawl out of my skin! This is like when I occasionally get restless legs at night, but it's my entire body. I feel like I need to run a marathon (that would be a first!) or do a thousand push-ups (also a first)...

Anybody else feel this way after Thyrogen? Just curious! If anything, I would have expected the opposite "reaction."


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Yes...and no...and yes...and then no. Helpful, aren't I?

I had this weird mix of hyper and hypo symptoms. Hyper: I had heart palps and an overall jittery/anxious feeling...but on the flip side, I was inexplicably fatigued and slightly foggy-headed. I had to do a lot of driving that week (hospital is an hour away, so I was in the car for two hours a day and then working, etc) so I'm not sure if that was the cause of my fatigue or the thyrogen.

Incidentally, my heart palps lasted about two and a half weeks...it took about that long to feel normal again. My endo, surgeon and then nuc med docs all said it was unrelated to the thyrogen, but I remain unconvinced.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Thanks, joplin! Yes....VERY jittery and anxious! This is the oddest feeling! I sure hope this doesn't last weeks.

I'd have to call BS on the "unrelated to the Thyrogen" explanation.


----------

